# Kon Tiki raft decal



## Nathan22 (Jun 6, 2015)

Good afternoon all,

Wondering if anyone owns a Swift Kon Tiki that sports the Kon Tiki raft decal? (as below on the door)










A friend of ours has had some damage resprayed and unfortunately they didn't quite manage to match the colour correctly. As a result there's a rather obvious dark patch left and it's a bit of an eyesore...

I used to work as a signmaker and he's asked if I would be able to come up with a decal to cover up the paint and we think the raft would do the job nicely.

I have searched high and low for a nice high-resolution close up of it but have had no luck so far (the best being the picture above which is unfortunately nowhere near good enough quality to convert to lines)

I wonder if anyone would be so kind as to take a picture of their logo and post it for us so I can cut the decal in vinyl?

Just to clarify, it's absolutley not for profit and is just a favour to a friend - no sharing / selling of the artwork will take place at all.

Huge thanks in advance!

Nathan


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I have honestly NEVER seen a Kon-Tiki with this logo on it in all the years that Swift have been making them - and I am old enough to remember clearly the first Kon-Tiki's being launched in the 1980's.

I may be mistaken, but this looks like a customers/owners own modification to their van.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I have just seen a Kontiki in Havant, with these decals on. They look original .


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I stand corrected!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am surprised barryD hasn't jumped in to offer to supply 100s of them to all Kon Tiki owners.

His other offer might be 4 X Fruitcake stickers to cover the area at the discounted price of £19.95:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about this?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Or....


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Caravangraphics.com have the actual boat decal....£19.99 a pair. I have just Googled it.....hope this helps.

Sundial


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sundial said:


> Caravangraphics.com have the actual boat decal....£19.99 a pair. I have just Googled it.....hope this helps.
> 
> Sundial


I hope the 'pair' are port and starboard views - of the 'raft'.:wink2::smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is what you need to make any Kontiki stand out for the crowd (not that they need to as everyone really aspires to owning one  )

Available now as a rare limited edition (will be worth thousands in years to come, especially when all the Fruitcakes croak) 

Beautifully hand drawn non sticky static cling stickers 15cm x 15cm (Yes they are real)

£5 to you my san! PM for paypal payment details, there are not many left so get in there to be one of the elite few that are lucky enough to own one.


----------



## mark17364 (Jul 20, 2015)

i have exact same model if your not sorted let me know


----------

